# E & SW Marathon Night



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe got me thinking when he said things had died down on the forum. With the better weather, longer daylight and work picking up (hopefully for everybody). Maybe we should have a night scheduled for non-stop posting here. Say 8-10 and set a night. I could get my wife to make an anti pasti, home made bread, ravioli, meatballs, sausage, braciole, tomato sauce. A salad and her cream puff ring for dessert. Maybe some pignoli cookies or some cannoli.

And we could just go at it all night

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Joe got me thinking when he said things had died down on the forum. With the better weather, longer daylight and work picking up (hopefully for everybody). Maybe we should have a night scheduled for non-stop posting here. Say 8-10 and set a night. I could get my wife to make an anti pasti, home made bread, ravioli, meatballs, sausage, braciole, tomato sauce. A salad and her cream puff ring for dessert. Maybe some pignoli cookies or some cannoli.
> 
> And we could just go at it all night
> 
> Nick


LOL Nick you're going to eat all that between 8-10?Jeesh that sure sounds good, maybe I'll just go see you and we can just chat and chow down.:whistling :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

If I knew how many people would be posting that night I'd have her make enough for everybody and set the table like you were all coming. Instead of 25 Lbs overweight I'll end up 40 and have lunch leftovers for a while.


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll just fend for myself, I'll survive!:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No Joe, I would never let you down. Come mangia. Now we just need to get 20 more guys to commit to a night. 

There seems to be quite a few people that are E & SW people according to their profiles that aren't joining in. I hope its not my constant posting of my lame brain thoughts. It would be nice to get more input than from just the 5 or 6 of us that seem to be active. Any thoughts to recruit more?


Nick


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I love Italian food. How far is Connecticut from Toronto:clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ron it takes 6 -7 hours to get to buffalo, NY.

Nick


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh man, you'd better count me out. I'm 90 mins. from Buffalo, it would take me 8 and a half hrs. to get to you. Can you mail me a doggy bag:notworthy


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that Nathan should set up some sort of chat room for the forums.

Or, maybe we can make a specific thread in here ....... Call it, the E & SW BS thread.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Schedule it after April 25th and there will be a whole new thing that I thing you guys are going to love.....


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

oh... BTW, we used to have a chatroom but not anymore. There is no way to moderate a chatroom and all sorts of things happen in them.

Also, it takes away from the posts which is a resource that lasts a long time verses a one time chat.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Maybe we should have a night scheduled for non-stop posting here. Say 8-10 and set a night.


Let me know the night, I'll stop in.
Probably won't stay for the duration, always to much other stuff to do.
I sort of do my posting "hit and run" style, only on for a short while at a time.



> There is no way to moderate a chatroom and all sorts of things happen in them.


I'm not sure what that means, and I don't think I want to find out.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with Nathan,, A chat room would probably kill the forum ,,and it is nice to be able to look back in the post's and get all that info...


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess we should all meet back here on April 26th and plan a night. Any Ideas to get more people to join the forum as contributers? What got you to join in?

Maybe we could auction off Joe's new trailer?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Uhh, how bout Joe's old trailer?:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,
What is your old trailer? Are you selling it?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

8000#,14' plank deck, tandem axle, breaks on 1 axle, manufactured by Hudson Bros. Yes I will sell it once the new one comes in.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you have a picture?


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Of me?:jester:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, Joe of you. If the trailer happens to be in it that would be nice too.

Nick

Things have picked up considerably since the other day.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Check out tread " Daily Work Truck" , not a great one but it's connected to my truck with mini on it


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah they have , have you noticed the thread and post count? We're passing out some of the others by leaps and bounds.:clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes I noticed. But I have seen quite a few viewing members that it seems their names would lend themselves to our topics but aren't joining in maybe we should have a membership drive? Do you have anything else we could give away Joe?

Joe, would it be alright if I shut up now?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

:shutup: :shutup: :shutup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well its after the 25th as Nathan had said. Do I have my wife start cooking?


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

LETS CELEBRATE!:clap: :clap: :thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

denick said:


> Well its after the 25th as Nathan had said. Do I have my wife start cooking?
> 
> 
> Nick


Well, what happened on the 25th was www.EquipmentTalk.com

I just thought it would be up your alley. Maybe not...

Either way have fun! :thumbsup:


----------

